# Amano shrimp keep dying



## Drkphant0m2 (Oct 11, 2011)

So I set up my tank a couple of months ago and whenever I add amano shrimp to my tank, they all die one by one. I have 4 amano shrimp, 10 neon tetras, 3 black neon tetras and 6 fire belly newts. Everyone seems to get along fine but every few days I wake up to a dead shrimp. They are always a cloudy white or a little pink and before they die I see them laying on their side as if they were molting but still kicking their feet. My ph is 6.8, copper 0 ppm, ammonia 0 ppm, nitrates 0 ppm and nitrites 30 ppm. What could be killing them? 
Ps-The shrimp that are going to die usually turn a transparent shade of blue a few days before


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

Drkphant0m2 said:


> ...My ph is 6.8, copper 0 ppm, ammonia 0 ppm, nitrates 0 ppm and nitrites 30 ppm. What could be killing them?
> Ps-The shrimp that are going to die usually turn a transparent shade of blue a few days before


Are you sure about your NITRATE AND NITRITE levels?


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

I would look into why you have such high nitrite levels.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sure he meant 0ppm nitrites and 30ppm nitrates. There's no way any fish would still be alive in that tank if it was 30ppm nitrites.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Fo sho. Lol


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

How big is your tank? Also are you acclimating the shrimps properly by adding in water from your tank to their plastic bag slowly.


----------



## Drkphant0m2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh yeah nitrites are 0 ppm and nitrates are 30 ppm... My bad and my tank is a 29 gal and I use a drip setup to acclimate my shrimp


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Drkphant0m2 said:


> Oh yeah nitrites are 0 ppm and nitrates are 30 ppm... My bad and my tank is a 29 gal and I use a drip setup to acclimate my shrimp


Lower nitrates?? Unless your dosing them, with regular water changes they should be no higher than 5-10ppm. I've never does anything but micro/macro ect. but high anything isn't good.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

If its planted then 30 ppm might not be bad but if you have no plants then you want to lower that number down


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

do a 50% water change and see what the parameters are where the amanos came from {breeder}


----------



## Drkphant0m2 (Oct 11, 2011)

I did a water change and my nitrates dropped to 20. My tank is planted though. Also I've been getting protein film on a daily basis if that has anything to do with it


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hate to say this but I had 20+ some Amanos in my tank. They were all dead for various reasons. I "think" it has been my EI dosing that had killed them all day by day. I found them dead either when the CO2 was on and off. It wasn't just the CO2 level was killing them. My nitrate level was between 10-30. It could be the temperature too. My temperature has always been around 80 degree. The sure way to keep shrimps is actually having a shrimp only tank with little dosing and lower CO2.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i never killed an amano with nitrates over 60 ppm.. they weren't happy but not dead

i kept the temp around 78 higher temps reduce oxygen levels so if u have high nitrates and higher temp water that can affect them but. i run high c02. and dose away every day. just keep my tank clean and healthy plants..


----------



## Drkphant0m2 (Oct 11, 2011)

So far no others have died. I'm still curious as to why they did in the first place but if any others die i'll post it


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

In my 90g they either die in the tank or die on the floor. I came to the conclusion I can't keep them in that tank.


----------

